# Anybody tried fasting before



## guppyman (Apr 6, 2008)

I fasted for two days. The first day felt awful. On the second day, I actually felt very alert.

Anybody tried fasting before?


----------



## letscook (Apr 6, 2008)

Only when I have been tossing my guts outs with the flu
I don't think that is healthy


----------



## guppyman (Apr 6, 2008)

I see.

I tried because someone told me that it is a healthy practice.


----------



## GB (Apr 6, 2008)

I fast every year for Yom Kippor. I do not enjoy it one bit.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, I do the Master Cleanse 1-2 times per year for 7-10 days.  Fasting isn't for everyone and many people will tell you it's unhealthy.  I would never do a water fast as that is a bit extreme for me.  Day 2, 3 and 7 are the hardest for me.  

One thing I like about fasting is makes me aware of my cravings for certain foods.  It also makes me realize how awful I feel after over-eating.  I like the break that it gives my digestive system.


----------



## whole milk (Apr 6, 2008)

I've also done the master cleanse and it felt really good.  I've also done tea fasts (meaning not just plain water, but water with flavour  ), the longest being for ten days.  And yeah, it felt great at the time.  It's hard to explain if you've never fasted but you get a peaceful, mellow feeling apart from the fatigue you'd expect (but never comes).


----------



## Clienta (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been doing The Master Cleanse for the last 5 years. I try to do it once a year except when I was pregnant or breastfeeding. I love how great I feel afterwards. During, I am not hungry one bit. I still cook & cater for others with no problems. I was having all sorts of issues with dairy/lactose intolerance & after 10 years of discomfort, sickness & medical procedures, I gave the Master Cleanse a try. Amazing, I can eat as much dairy as I want now & I have no problems. It totally changed my life for the better. Now I do it just because I want to cleanse my body of toxins & feel great!


----------



## guppyman (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow... interesting experiences.

Thanks everyone for the sharing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think it's either healthy or necessary, and neither does my gastroenterologist.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 6, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by fasting.  Do you go completely for days without food or water or do you do it similar to the way we Muslims do it during the month of Ramadaan. 

I fast every Ramadaan for 30 days and it's tough the first couple of days but then the body adjusts to the routine.

We eat before sun rises and that is early during the summer months here and the hardest part of the fast.  I normally just eat a bowl of cereal and a peice of fruit, coffee and a couple of glasses of water to stock up my body in the fluid department. 

We then don't eat or drink anything until sunset which again is tough in the summer months because days are long.  At sunset you think you can eat a ton because you are hungry but your stomach shrinks and you can only eat little.  

The cycle continues for 30 days.  It's a good character builder, builds discipline and self restraint and does cleansing as well.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 6, 2008)

Clienta, do you prefer limes or lemons?  I was so burned out on lemons in the beginning then switched to limes, sooo much better!  I just finished an 8 day cleanse about a month ago.  Perfect time for a little spring cleaning!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 7, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think it's either healthy or necessary, and neither does my gastroenterologist.


 
i agree with u and your gastroenterologist. certanly not good for diabetics of which i am one.

babe


----------



## sattie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it is good to fast from certain foods, maybe it is sugar, or maybe flour, or red meat.  I should do it more often, but I am sooooo weak when it comes to food!  I guess that is why we need to fast from time to time to show our body who is in charge!  I think at the moment, my tummy is leading me.... he he he!


----------



## *amy* (Apr 7, 2008)

GB said:


> I fast every year for Yom Kippor. I do not enjoy it one bit.


 
I tried once or twice as a kid, but felt weak and dizzy - almost to the point of fainting.  So... my mother wouldn't allow the fast.  She said "Hungry People Eat!!!" I still feel weak if I miss a few meals.  Fasting is not for me.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 7, 2008)

I do not have any problem with fasting. There is one fast a year that I hate, not because of when it is or how long it is, but becaue of what it stands for, it is a day of mourning and I do not like it. Otherwise there are few fasts during the year, some are for a day only some for 24 hours, I have no problem to fast. No water either. It is all in your head.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 7, 2008)

I've fasted already. The longest was for 2 1/2 days. It was actually fine, but I wouldn't do it for fun... it wasn't fun. I imagined I was a little extra tired. I had only water. I felt slimmer afterward. Sometime I want to do a 10-day lemon-water cleanse, but so far, my husband has talked me out of it.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Apr 8, 2008)

I've fasted a few times, on water alone. to help alleviate asthma and just for overall health. It's a good thing to give your body a rest every now and then. I've done 14 days.


----------



## karenlyn (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm... I've been wanting to try the Master Cleanse for some time, but have always been a bit afraid of it-- I've never fasted before.  But it sounds like the effects are wonderful.

For those of you who've tried it... is this something that most people shouldn't do (that is , only those with a great amount of self control) or is it worth trying for regular love-to-eaters like me?


----------



## Caine (Apr 8, 2008)

Only under doctor's orders prior to a "procedure."


----------



## tdiprincess (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it is good to clean out the system every so often. But, to give your body a "rest"?? And this rest is starving your body of needed nutrition. No doubt, its helped some. But, you are STARVING yourself. I don't think someone should do this if for weightloss.. You aren't going to lose weight that way and if you do, it'll come right back. If its for health problems..ask the Dr what he or she thinks about it. Take all the safety precautions..
I think its one thing to take colon cleansers but continue eating its a whole other ball game to not eat anything for weeks at a time. It is not good for the body!
The body needs certain nutrients each day to function normally. Fasting (not Ramadaan) is taking away needed nutrients. Such as Calcium, Vit A, B, C, D, E., potassium, sodium. These are things the body needs each day. Also, proteins, carbs, and fats. The body needs those. Many peopl who do these cleanses lose a lot of muscle mass. The reason is that the body needs to get its energy somewhere.
Here's the breakdown:
You intake food (proteins, carbs, fats)
You digest them
The excess calories go to different areas of the body.
Example: carbs, a certain amount is stored in the liver. The rest is stored in the muscles. 
So, IF you stop eating this happens: The liver gives off its carbs (not much at all)..
Then The muscles start giving off carbs. Your muscles breakdown. They use carbs for fuel. 
Now... some diets cut out carbs. But the carbs are replaced with proteins and good fats.. that is a good thing.
But, fasting and not replacing those carbs is NOT! 
In the short term the person may feel better. However, in the long term, it detriments the body.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 8, 2008)

Tdiprincess - I agree with the first bit of what you've written. Fasting for weight loss purposes can be dangerous, especially if you don't know what you're doing. Many people make the mistake of breaking a fast by indulging in whatever it is they've been craving during their food-free days. That will only lead to added stress on the body's digestive system as well as rapid weight gain. Anyone who chooses to fast should understand proper refeeding methods, like starting slowly with broth or soup, then adding fruits and veggies, and slowly working back up to "normal" meals. Diving straight into back into one's pre-fast eating habits will do the body more harm than good.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 8, 2008)

karenlyn said:


> Hmm... I've been wanting to try the Master Cleanse for some time, but have always been a bit afraid of it-- I've never fasted before.  But it sounds like the effects are wonderful.
> 
> For those of you who've tried it... is this something that most people shouldn't do (that is , only those with a great amount of self control) or is it worth trying for regular love-to-eaters like me?



I haven't done the Master Cleanse, but I've heard that many people can't stand it. I'd be interested to know how others have fared with it because I've been considering it for a while.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2008)

tdiprincess said:


> I think it is good to clean out the system every so often. But, to give your body a "rest"?? And this rest is starving your body of needed nutrition. No doubt, its helped some. But, you are STARVING yourself. I don't think someone should do this if for weightloss.. You aren't going to lose weight that way and if you do, it'll come right back. If its for health problems..ask the Dr what he or she thinks about it. Take all the safety precautions..
> I think its one thing to take colon cleansers but continue eating its a whole other ball game to not eat anything for weeks at a time. It is not good for the body!



If a person is healthy, there is no need to "clean" the colon. It cleans itself just fine. You're right about the "rest," though. The body needs nutrients every day.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 12, 2008)

For a couple of years I used to do fasts because of religious reasons ... 3-days every couple of weeks, 7-days every 2-3 months ... did 34-days once (was trying for 40-days but collapsed at work - it's lucky I worked in a hospital) - and these were fasts with water only.

I wound up having to take thyroid for about 10 years, and having problems with episodes of hypoglycemia for over 30 years (still get episodes from time to time)! Problems I never had before. 

If you do decide to do a fast - do it under *competent* medical supervision - and, as has been mentioned ... how you break the fast is as important as anything else you do during the fast.

Unless you have a proven (as in a doctor says you need to) medical reason to need to screw up your body's metabolism through fasting - I wouldn't.


----------

